# Installation Windows 10 sur Mac mi-2011



## Akelodeon (27 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,

Après avoir regardé sur le forum, je n'ai pas trouvé mon problème et pour cela que je viens à votre aide.

J'essaie d'installer windows 10 sur un iMac mi-2011. J'ai l'image ISO et la licence payée mais pas de CD. J'ai fait une clef USB bootable en utilisant Création Media, j'ai téléchargé la dernière version de l'assistant bootcamp depuis apple et j'ai copié ce dossier dans la clef USB.

Lorsque je démarre mon iMac, je maintiens la touche ALT afin de démarrer l'assistant et choisir sur quoi je veux booter. Je choisi bien ma clef et l'installation se lance. Par contre, une fois que je valide la langue française dans l'installation, j'ai une erreur qui s'affiche : 0x8007000D concernant l'install.win.

Il s'agit d'une copie de windows 10 64bits téléchargée depuis le site de microsoft. Je suis sur macOS High Sierra.

Des idées? Quelqu'un pourrait me faire un tuto pour voir si je fais quelque chose de mal ?

J'ai voulu abandonner en mettant parallèle desktop mais quand je vois le prix de l'abonnement annuel, je ne peux pas me le permettre.

En vous remerciant.

Cordialement.


----------



## edenpulse (27 Janvier 2021)

Windows 10 n'est pas officiellement supporté sur cet iMac via bootcamp.


----------



## Akelodeon (27 Janvier 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> Windows 10 n'est pas officiellement supporté sur cet iMac via bootcamp.



Bonjour,

Je sais. Mais je cherche à l'installer par la force. Il me laisse même pas installer windows 8 qui lui est compatible car il m'exige un DVD windows et ne veut pas prendre une image iso.


----------



## Locke (27 Janvier 2021)

Akelodeon a dit:


> Je sais. Mais je cherche à l'installer par la force. Il me laisse même pas installer windows 8 qui lui est compatible car il m'exige un DVD windows et ne veut pas prendre une image iso.


Tu peux oublier l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso ! Dès l'instant ou un Mac possède un SuperDrive, Assistant Boot Camp ne proposera jamais d'utiliser un fichier .iso, que depuis l'année 2012 avec la suppression du SuperDrive. Avec ton modèle, quoique tu fasses tu devras passer obligatoirement par l'utilisation d'une version originale de Windows ou d'une copie gravée depuis un vrai PC. Toute autre tentative sera vouée à un échec et tu n'as aucune autre alternative.


----------



## edenpulse (27 Janvier 2021)

Akelodeon a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je sais. Mais je cherche à l'installer par la force. Il me laisse même pas installer windows 8 qui lui est compatible car il m'exige un DVD windows et ne veut pas prendre une image iso.


"Mais je cherche à l'installer par la force." 
L'informatique c'est pas magique, on peut pas toujours tout "forcer" comme on veut. Y'a des raisons pourquoi certaines limitations sont présentes.
Comme Locke dit, dans tout les cas il te faudra graver un disque pour commencer.


----------



## Akelodeon (28 Janvier 2021)

Je vous remercie pour votre aide et commentaires.

Je pensais qu'on pouvait forcer bootcamp pour ne pas prendre le lecteur cd.

Cordialement.


----------



## Locke (28 Janvier 2021)

Akelodeon a dit:


> Je pensais qu'on pouvait forcer bootcamp pour ne pas prendre le lecteur cd.


Non et c'est bien tout le problème avec tous les Mac avant 2012 possédant en interne le SuperDrive. Et par défaut ton modèle de 2011 ne peut pas utiliser Windows 10, uniquement que Windows 7, 8 et 8,1.

Tiens, c'est en english, mais si tu veux bidouiller amuse-toi... https://gist.github.com/oznu/8796d08d73315483c3b26e79a8e3d350 ...mais c'est sans aucune garantie. Avant de faire quoi que ce soit surtout pour la structure du disque dur interne, fait un clone avec Carbon Copy Cloner ou SuperDuper!, histoire de ne pas rester à la rue et de revenir dans les forums. Si, si, fait un clone.


----------



## chafpa (28 Janvier 2021)

Akelodeon a dit:


> J'ai voulu abandonner en mettant parallèle desktop mais quand je vois le prix de l'abonnement annuel, je ne peux pas me le permettre.


Et pourquoi ne pas essayer la version gratuite de Wmare ?

PS : Moi aussi j'en ai assez de payer chaque année une mise à jour de Parallels Desktop à près de 50 € !

Et, pour info, la version 15 pour Catalina tourne (très ?) bien sur mon iMac 27" late 2013 avec un Big Sur patché.


----------



## Akelodeon (28 Janvier 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Non et c'est bien tout le problème avec tous les Mac avant 2012 possédant en interne le SuperDrive. Et par défaut ton modèle de 2011 ne peut pas utiliser Windows 10, uniquement que Windows 7, 8 et 8,1.
> 
> Tiens, c'est en english, mais si tu veux bidouiller amuse-toi... https://gist.github.com/oznu/8796d08d73315483c3b26e79a8e3d350 ...mais c'est sans aucune garantie. Avant de faire quoi que ce soit surtout pour la structure du disque dur interne, fait un clone avec Carbon Copy Cloner ou SuperDuper!, histoire de ne pas rester à la rue et de revenir dans les forums. Si, si, fait un clone.



Merci pour ce lien. Je l'avais vu et j'avais commencé à le faire mais au milieu de la procédure, c'est pas comme il l'annonce et donc j'ai arrêté pour ne pas essayer les plats cassés lol.

Cordialement.


----------



## Akelodeon (28 Janvier 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> Et pourquoi ne pas essayer la version gratuite de Wmare ?
> 
> PS : Moi aussi j'en ai assez de payer chaque année une mise à jour de Parallels Desktop à près de 50 € !
> 
> Et, pour info, la version 15 pour Catalina tourne (très ?) bien sur mon iMac 27" late 2013 avec un Big Sur patché.



Je vais regarder ce logiciel. Merci.

Cordialement.


----------



## maxou56 (28 Janvier 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> Et pourquoi ne pas essayer la version gratuite de Wmare ?


Bonsoir,
La version 12.x de VMware Fusion qui est gratuite pour un usage perso.
Elle est compatible uniquement avec Catalina et Big Sur.

Pour Mojave ou High Sierra il faut la version 11.5 payante (compatible de High Sierra à Catalina)



chafpa a dit:


> Et, pour info, la version 15 pour Catalina tourne (très ?) bien sur mon iMac 27" late 2013 avec un Big Sur patché.


La version 15 de quelle app??


----------



## chafpa (28 Janvier 2021)

Je ne savais pas pour l'incompatibilité de Wmare. 

La version 15 dont je parle est celle de Parallels Desktop. PD est passé en version 16 pour (soi-disant) être compatible avec Big Sur.


----------



## maxou56 (28 Janvier 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> Je ne savais pas pour l'incompatibilité de Wmare.


C'est parce qu'il n'utilise plus d'extensions système, mais les api d'apple pour la virtualisation.
Qui sont disponibles depuis Catalina et je crois obligatoire pour Big Sur.


----------



## Akelodeon (8 Février 2021)

Hello,

Je confirme que ce n'est pas compatible. 

Je fais un retour brief sur mon problème, j'ai vu que le lecteur DVD de mon iMac ne fonctionne pas correctement même si à tout cassé je l'aurais utilisé moins de 20 fois depuis que je l'ai acheté cet iMac mais à mon avis son âge a eu raison de lui lol.

Du coup, pour moi il m'est impossible de mettre n'importe quel windows compatible car il ne me laissera pas faire sans un CD dans son lecteur.

Cordialement.


----------

